# Spanish Mac lures What to buy..??



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Going to chase Spaniards in a comp in a few weeks but wouldn't know what sort of lures they would favour. Don't want to buy anything to exxy as i probably won't get to target them again for a while..Any suggestions please...
Can you connect braid directly to a swivel if i'm using trace connected to a lure....Or is it better to use a length of leader then attatch it to the swivel..??

Thanks 
Stevo...


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Haven't caught that many macs but have had a bit of success on a cheap deep diver picked up from specials bin at Tackleworld, think it was made by The Producers can't remember what exactly it was but it's about 120mm long, dives to a couple odd meters and is silver with black on top and red vertical stripes. Was so happy with it I went back and bought a second one. Think it was somewhere between 5 and 10 bucks.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

bundyboy said:


> have had a bit of success on a cheap deep diver picked up from specials bin at Tackleworld, think it was made by The Producers can't remember what exactly it was but it's about 120mm long, ....... Think it was somewhere between 5 and 10 bucks.


I used to buy those too, about $6-$7 I think, and upgrade the hooks and rings.

If you look at my last trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48894 you'll notice a lure hanging off the mouth of one of the barra. It is one of those "The Producers" branded lures and the whole bib and attach point broke off while I was landing the fish. The fish then flapped around between my legs with a couple of big-arse single hooks swinging off it.....never seen a lure break like that.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> The fish then flapped around between my legs with a couple of big-arse single hooks swinging off it


Had a snap swivel open once just after bringing an angry mac on board, was quite a nervous moment thats for sure...trebles, razor sharp teeth and a pair of lip grips getting tossed around everywhere far too close to me for my liking. Luckily I came away with all my tackle (the lure included) and the mac got hooked up on the rubber part of my paddle as it went overboard. Have not caught a fish on my paddle ever since.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I think the best advice would be -if your going to keep it priest it before it comes aboard the thought of this near my nuts is horrifying :shock: :shock: :lol: Pat


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

pretty much anything and every thing from halco


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems to me that fishermen in different localities favour differnt lures and different colours so your local tackle store is a good place to start.
Perhaps something to do with the local hatch the macs are feeding on there.

If you don't want to spend much, metal baitfish profiles are great for spinning up through bait schools and can entice even big mackeral. Wonder wobblers in the 40 gram size are one of my favourites. Make sure you letem sink right to the bottom though, then crankem up as fast as your wrist can turn.

Reputable minnow lures are all expensive but provide the best chance for trolloing. CD14magnums in the silver mackeral colour do well anywhere. Redhead/white is also a universal favourite. The X-Rap20's have gained an enviable reputation. Halcos are cheaper but not my first choice.

I would always use a leader when mackeral fishing.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Up that way the Halco Laser Pro 190's and X-Rap's were the pick for me.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

G'day.

All I can tell you is what I use exclusively when fishing for Mackerel in WA:

Rapala CD18 in Red Head.

At least 1m of Wire trace, 30lb braid and


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Oops...

Rapala CD 18, a very good clip swivel on the end of at least 1m of wire trace, then another good clip swivel on your mainline to attach your trace to.

Good luck and watch out for those teeth!


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

Halco's all the way

TOUGH
CHEAP
GOOD


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Halco Laser pro 190's, they come in three varieties in this size STD +1m, DD +2.5m & XDD +7m. Colour is a personal preference but I would try to match something that would be on their local menu. In regards to using a leader, I would, just for the little bit of stretch that can be gained providing a small shock absorber, having braid straight through gives no stretch whatsoever and I believe may lead to pulled hooks.

Kev


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Halco mate, cheap and effective. Hooks are good out of the box. Rapala are excellent but pricey. The cheaper lures out of the bargain bin quite often need a hook upgrade to be effective on big fish. By the time you stick some decent hooks on em your better off buying a halco to start with. Lazer pro 190's, 160's or the scorpion 150 and 125 depending upon bait size. Colour? many are effective but I think the real trick is dragging it past a fish. If its hungry it will generally eat whatever colour it is.


----------

